# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Zac MacGuire

## Perdita

Charlie Clausen plays Zac.

Charlie Clausen was born in Melbourne. As the youngest of nine children, Charlie learnt the gift of the gab at a very young age.

"I didnât dream of being an actor when I was a kid, but I was the youngest in a large family that would have these deep discussions around the dinner table. If you wanted to be heard, you had to learn how to speak up. The main thing I wanted to do was tell stories. I would write and short films and sketches and I guess acting became a by-product of that."

Charlie got his first big break on the ABC drama Head Start. He then scored a recurring role on McLeodâs Daughters, was a regular on the short-lived comedy series Big Bite, before landing the lead role of Alex Kirby on Blue Heelers, staying with the show until the series in finale.

In 2012, Charlie joined the cast of Home and Away, playing Zac MacGuire, a character that has a history with Natalie (Catherine Mack). Having spent the last few years behind the camera, Charlie is looking forward to the challenge of working on such a high profile series, while also balancing his numerous outside interests.

"I'm very excited to join the cast of Home and Away. I found out I got the role on my birthday and I couldn't think of a better gift. It's a fantastic opportunity for any actor and I've been made to feel really welcome by the cast, crew and production team. I'm looking forward to 2013 and beyond."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away bosses have announced the casting of actor Charlie Clausen as a face from Natalie Davison's past.

The 35-year-old has taken on the role of Zac Macguire, a prison education officer who will get to know Casey Braxton (Lincoln Younes) in an upcoming storyline.

Zac had a stint in jail when he was younger, but has since turned his life around and tries to help others do the same.

Natalie (Catherine Mack) asks Zac to keep an eye on Casey while he is in prison, still keen to help the Braxton teen.

However, with Zac now back in Natalie's life, viewers will also be left to wonder whether she will finally move on from the River Boys and her on-off love interest Brax (Steve Peacocke).

Clausen commented: "I'm very excited to join the cast of Home and Away. I found out I got the role on my birthday and I couldn't think of a better gift. 

"It's a fantastic opportunity for any actor and I've been made to feel really welcome by the cast, crew and production team. I'm looking forward to 2013 and beyond."

Home and Away airs Zac's first scenes next week on Network Seven in Australia, and in February on Channel 5 in the UK.

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2013), tammyy2j (15-01-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

I like Natalie with Brax

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Zac MacGuire will find himself in a difficult situation as an infatuated schoolgirl sets her sights on him in an upcoming storyline.

Summer Bay student Holly has developed a crush on the new teacher and she is not about to take no for an answer.

Zac (Charlie Clausen) isn't initially fazed by Holly's attempts to flirt with him, but things get more complicated as her flirting becomes more forward.

Clausen told TV Week: "He's not alarmed at first because it is teenage stuff. It is fairly innocent and harmless. It's that classic thing that she feels she is too mature for the other boys and Zac is a real man and she's more suited to him."

Holly's flirty behaviour hasn't gone unnoticed by Zac's girlfriend and fellow teacher Natalie Davison (Catherine Mack). Natalie tells Zac to nip it in the bud and make principal Bianca aware of it, to protect himself down the track.

However, Zac is already feeling insecure about the teaching job and doesn't want to be seen as not being able to handle a teenage girl so he decides against telling Bianca.

Later on, Holly becomes more forward in her advances, forcing Zac to tell her bluntly that he is not interested.

Clausen said: "He tries to be subtle but he can't ignore it. He tells her, 'I know what you are doing, it's inappropriate'.

"He first reaction is embarrassment but she is clearly delusional because her interest in Zac is bordering on manic. She's convinced they are meant to be together. 

"It just gets more complicated for Zac. Since he has come to Summer Bay, we thought that he could handle any situation, but this one he may have misjudged."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Zac MacGuire's will face his toughest dilemma yet when troubled schoolgirl Holly threatens to jump off a cliff.

Viewers will know that Holly has an obsessive crush on Zac which has caused him no end of trouble at the school. 

Holly (Sacha Vivian-Riding) calls Zac (Charlie Clausen) from the edge of a cliff and threatens to jump off unless he says he loves her.

Clausen said to TV Week: "Zac knows that Holly is in an extremely fragile mental state. He has to tread very carefully. It's like trying to defuse a bomb - at any moment it could turn into tragedy.

"Prior to this, Holly has shown she will go to extreme lengths to get his attention. He can't afford to treat it lightly. One wrong word or gesture could send her over the edge, so he's under pressure.

"In the short term, telling Holly he loves her might very well help. But Zac knows in the long run, it could really do more harm than good."

----------


## tammyy2j

So anyone see a spark with him and Bianca?

----------


## xloolx

Ahh I hated todays home and away. Poor Heath  :Sad:  I hope they dont break up I love heath and bianca together. Zac and Bianca better not get together we only just got rid of the dweed Liam now Zac ahah. I will stop watching home and away if they split up  :Sad:  bet they will

----------


## lizann

> Ahh I hated todays home and away. Poor Heath  I hope they dont break up I love heath and bianca together. Zac and Bianca better not get together we only just got rid of the dweed Liam now Zac ahah. I will stop watching home and away if they split up  bet they will


kill of bianca put heath with sally

----------


## lizann

> Ahh I hated todays home and away. Poor Heath  I hope they dont break up I love heath and bianca together. Zac and Bianca better not get together we only just got rid of the dweed Liam now Zac ahah. I will stop watching home and away if they split up  bet they will


kill of bianca put heath with sally

----------


## xloolx

Yeah I would like it if Heath and Sally were together. My 2 fav home and away characters off all time

----------


## Dazzle

> Yeah I would like it if Heath and Sally were together. My 2 fav home and away characters off all time


Ughh...how could Heath be anyone's favourite character - he's a waste of space.  I don't like any of the Braxtons.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Ughh...how could Heath be anyone's favourite character - he's a waste of space.  I don't like any of the Braxtons.


He looks quite lovely  :Wub:

----------

lellygurl (27-07-2013), lizann (27-07-2013)

----------


## Dazzle

> He looks quite lovely


True...but not enough to make up for his personality in my book  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## lizann

> Ughh...how could Heath be anyone's favourite character - he's a waste of space.  I don't like any of the Braxtons.


he has came into his own and now is the best of the braxtons i think

----------


## lizann

> Ughh...how could Heath be anyone's favourite character - he's a waste of space.  I don't like any of the Braxtons.


he has came into his own and now is the best of the braxtons i think plus he looks hot as hell

----------


## xloolx

Lol I think his character has changed for the better.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Home and Away, Zac MacGuire's problems with troublesome student Holly Chapman escalate.

In the next fortnight, viewers will see Holly (Sacha Vivian-Riding) plant drugs in Zac's home in another desperate bid to land him in hot water.

After the police get involved following an anonymous tip-off from Holly, a horrified Zac (Charlie Clausen) finds himself under a fresh cloud of suspicion. 

To make matters worse, scheming Holly tells Zac that she'll only clear his name if he sleeps with her.

Zac refuses to be blackmailed by Holly and continues to reject her relentless advances. However, events take a worrying turn when Zac receives a phone call from a distressed Holly and finds her at a cliff edge.

Zac finds Holly on a cliff 
Â© Channel 5
Zac finds Holly on a cliff


Holly sits on the cliff seeking attention from Zac 
Â© Channel 5
Holly sits on the cliff seeking attention from Zac


Zac tries to talk Holly down.
Â© Channel 5
Zac tries to talk Holly down.

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, September 16 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Zac MacGuire will battle with his feelings for Hannah Wilson after they share a kiss in an upcoming storyline.

The pair have been growing close since Hannah (Cassie Howarth) arrived in Summer Bay and have bonded over their mutual concern for twins Oscar and Evelyn, who they are both related to.

However, after they give into their feelings for each other and kiss, both end up pulling away, worried about the consequences, TV Week reports.

Romance could also be on the cards for Ricky Sharpe (Bonnie Sveen) after she starts to grow fond of new doctor Nate Cooper (Kyle Pryor). It was revealed previously that Ricky would take a shine to Nate upon his arrival in Summer Bay.

Meanwhile, Casey Braxton (Lincoln Younes) is left heartbroken once again after he and girlfriend Tamara Kingsley (Kelly Paterniti) decide to call time on their relationship.

The couple make the devastating decision to end things after realising that they can never get back to how they were before Tamara lost her memory and began a relationship with his brother Kyle.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Zac MacGuire will battle with his feelings for Hannah Wilson after they share a kiss in an upcoming storyline.

The pair have been growing close since Hannah (Cassie Howarth) arrived in Summer Bay and have bonded over their mutual concern for twins Oscar and Evelyn, who they are both related to.

However, after they give into their feelings for each other and kiss, both end up pulling away, worried about the consequences, TV Week reports.

Romance could also be on the cards for Ricky Sharpe (Bonnie Sveen) after she starts to grow fond of new doctor Nate Cooper (Kyle Pryor). It was revealed previously that Ricky would take a shine to Nate upon his arrival in Summer Bay.

Meanwhile, Casey Braxton (Lincoln Younes) is left heartbroken once again after he and girlfriend Tamara Kingsley (Kelly Paterniti) decide to call time on their relationship.

The couple make the devastating decision to end things after realising that they can never get back to how they were before Tamara lost her memory and began a relationship with his brother Kyle.

----------


## Perdita

There could be happier times ahead for Leah Patterson-Baker on Home and Away when her partner Zac MacGuire pops the question.

Following a tough few months for Leah (Ada Nicodemou) which resulted in her having life-threatening brain surgery for her aneurysm, things finally appear to be looking up as her relationship with Zac goes from strength to strength.

After getting permission from Leah's son VJ, Zac sets about making preparations to propose, but soon finds himself roped into one of Chris Harrington's big ideas.

Chris manages to involve almost all of Summer Bay's residents in Zac's proposal which is due to take place on the same day as the Surf Club Carnival.

Oblivious to what is going on, Leah is blindfolded as she is led to the beach by Irene and Marilyn, where an anxious Zac is waiting for her.

When her blindfold is removed, Leah is shocked to see two surf lifesavers forming what looks like a guard of honour. 

As Leah walks along the beach, the oars slowly part and Zac emerges and asks the all-important question - but what will the answer be?

Charlie Clausen, who plays Zac, told TV Week: "They have been through so much. Leah has had two close calls but they have weathered the worst of the storm. Zac wants to show Leah how much he loves her.

"VJ is behind Zac marrying his mum 100%. Zac and Leah have this family that has come together. That is another reason he wants to make things between them official.

"Zac is fairly confident of her answer. And the fact that everything has gone to plan makes him even more sure that she is going to say yes."

----------

Pantherboy (09-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, Zac MacGuire will propose to his girlfriend Leah Patterson-Baker but will be left stunned by her answer.

Having decided he wants to marry Leah (Ada Nicodemou), Zac sets about making preparations in order to ask the all-important question.

After seeking permission from Leah's son VJ, Zac (Charlie Clausen) soon finds himself being roped into one of Chris Harrington's grand ideas, despite wanting to keep the proposal a quiet affair.

With Chris and Zac's plan in action, Leah is blindfolded and led down to the beach where an elaborate set up awaits, along with the majority of the Bay's residents.

As Leah's blindfold is taken off, she walks down an aisle of surf lifesavers with oars which slowly part to reveal Zac waiting for her.

The big moment arrives and Zac nervously waits to see if she will marry him, but he is left devastated when she says no. What does the future hold now for the couple?

Zac proposes to Leah
Â© Channel 5
Irene leads a blindfolded Leah down to the beach

Zac proposes to Leah
Â© Channel 5
Zac has planned a romantic surprise

Zac proposes to Leah
Â© Channel 5
Zac proposes to Leah

Zac proposes to Leah
Â© Channel 5
Zac is stunned by Leah's answer

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday August 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Zac MacGuire could be about to make a big mistake when his former flame Charlotte King tries to kiss him.

Zac is the father of Charlotte's teenage son Hunter, but she will decide to make a move on him following his split with Leah Patterson-Baker.

Charlie Clausen as Zac MacGuire in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Charlie Clausen as Zac MacGuire

Leah and Zac's relationship has been on the rocks ever since she discovered that he had a son, but upcoming scenes will see them finally decide to call off their engagement.

Although Zac is heartbroken about their break-up, Charlotte will spot an opportunity to get close to him when she invites him to move in with her.

With Zac stuck for a place to live, he eventually agrees but he is unaware of Charlotte's ulterior motive until she makes her move and tries to kiss him. Could this be the final nail in the coffin for Zac's fractured relationship with Leah?

Erika Heynatz as Charlotte King in Home and Away
Â© Channel 5
Erika Heynatz as Charlotte King

Charlie Clausen, who plays Zac, told TV Week: "Zac is going along with this reluctantly as he doesn't want to break up with Leah.

"But he doesn't want the kids to be disrupted any more than they have been. He is naive and he doesn't think that Charlotte has ulterior motives."

Home and Away airs these scenes next week on Seven in Australia and later in the autumn on Channel 5 in the UK.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3jjob7tjZ

----------

Dazzle (24-08-2015), Pantherboy (25-08-2015), tammyy2j (25-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why don't Zac move into the farm house again?

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, there is trouble brewing for Zac MacGuire when he takes out a loan behind his partner Leah Patterson-Baker's back.

The couple's money problems are increased when twins Evie and Oscar move in with then, adding extra financial pressure.

Although Leah suggests selling her share of the diner in order to add some more financial security, Zac's pride gets the better of him and he decides to take matters into his own hands.

Zac goes behind Leah's back
Â© Channel 5
Zac goes behind Leah's back

Despite the fact that Leah is against him taking a loan out, Zac (Charlie Clausen) ignores her advice and meets with a loan representative.

Later, having secured a loan, Zac goes straight down to the diner to find Leah and ells her that he's inherited some money from his godfather.

However, Zac's former flame Charlotte has witnessed the entire situation and knows that Zac's lying. Has Zac just made a big mistake?

Zac decides to take out a loan
Â© Channel 5
Zac decides to take out a loan

Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, September 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3kpotbTGB

----------

Dazzle (06-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Summer Bay, Zac MacGuire is given some life-changing news when he learns that newcomer Hunter is actually his son.

Hunter (Scott Lee) delivers the bombshell at the surf club's fundraising beach banquet for a broke Leah and Zac.

Reeling in the wake of the news that he has a son, Zac (Charlie Clausen) demands answers from Zac's mother Charlotte, who confirms it's true. 

Charlotte tries to explain to Zac why she kept quiet about Hunter
Â© Channel 5
Charlotte and Zac talk about Hunter

Charlotte explains that she found out she was pregnant in the weeks after her and Zac split up all those years ago and then struggled to tell him ever since.

Zac is horrified that Charlotte could keep something like this to herself and when Hunter turns up wanting to talk to his dad, Zac leaves him furious when he is unable to face him.

Later, Zac attempts to make amends for his earlier actions and turns up to talk to Hunter, but where do they go from here?

Hunter arrives and is adamant that Zac speaks to him
Â© Channel 5
Hunter arrives and is adamant that Zac speaks

Home and Away airs these scenes Wednesday, September 30 and Thursday, October 1 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...#ixzz3m9lDrPOk

----------

Dazzle (19-09-2015), Pantherboy (19-09-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away spoilers: Zac MacGuire is CHARGED with murder... and Morag will arrive to help him
Three characters have already fallen under suspicion, but Home and Away's Zac MacGuire will be arrested as Summer Bay's big murder mystery continues.
Australian viewers have seen Irene Roberts, Ash and Kyle Braxton questioned by the police over Charlotte's murder, but Zac is the unfortunate resident set to face trial for the crime.
Zac's world will come crashing down around him when he is arrested on suspicion of murder and later has a testing time trying to prove his innocence down at the police station.
As Zac is grilled over his whereabouts on the night Charlotte died, it becomes apparent that all is not as it seems, as detective Dylan plays him some CCTV footage that goes against his initial statement.
With Zac facing an uncertain future, Alf calls upon his sister Morag to defend him, but even she has a fight on her hands.
Zac explains to Morag that he did in fact follow Charlotte to Stewarts Point where she eventually met her fatal end, but stresses that his ex-wife was definitely alive when he left.
Morag might have faith in Zac's story, but with the police convinced he's guilty, is there any hope for him?
Cornelia Frances, who has briefly reprised her role as Morag for the storyline, told TV Week: "Zac has made some stupid mistakes in the lead-up to the death of Charlotte.
"But Zac says he is innocent and Morag believes him. She has faith in him."

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2016), Pantherboy (22-02-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Over on Home and Away, there's a welcome return for one of the show's most popular characters as Morag Bellingham heads back to Summer Bay.

Morag (Cornelia Frances) arrives to save Zac MacGuire from a long spell behind bars as he finds himself in the frame for the recent murder of Charlotte King.

When Kat and Dylan haul Zac (Charlie Clausen) in for questioning, he's confronted with CCTV footage which shows him following Charlotte on the night of her death.

Kat locks a shaken Zac in for the night.
Â©  Channel 5
With things looking bleak for Zac, it's clear that he'll need a very good lawyer - and Alf knows that Morag is the perfect person to call.

Once Morag arrives, she immediately takes control of the situation by urging Zac to tell her the whole truth.

Although certain aspects of Zac's story are hard to swallow, Morag is soon at her fearsome best as she demands the release of her client. Will she be a match for Dylan, who's now convinced Zac is the killer?

Leah and Alf head back to the Police Station for answers.
Â©  Channel 5

Morag tells Leah and Alf that they can't see Zac yet but he's doing okay.
Â©  Channel 5

Morag explains that she's doing everything she can to get Zac home.
Â©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, April 18 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (09-04-2016), Pantherboy (09-04-2016)

----------


## Perdita

So, is Home and Away good guy Zac MacGuire really having an affair?

In short, the answer is: no. And we can't say we are the least bit surprised.

But he still hasn't exactly been telling his wife Leah the whole truth regarding his suspicious meetings of late.

Australian fans have seen Zac dressing up in smart suits and lying to Leah about where he is. And although he said he's been interviewing for new teacher jobs, it was later revealed he's actually been meeting up with this Sam character.

Sam, however, is not a secret fling, but actually his editor. Yep, Zac is finally pursuing his life-long ambition and writing a novel.

The thing is, the situation isn't quite as straight-forward as that (when is it in Home and Away?) as, while Zac's intentions are entirely innocent, it looks like Sam's may not be.

To prove his fidelity, Zac arranges a lunch at The Diner for Leah to meet Sam - and to prove to his wife that nothing untoward is going on.

However, Leah is quick to pick up on Sam's flirty nature with her husband. And of course, she doesn't like it one bit.

And when Sam later shows up in a revealing red dress to another meeting with Zac, Nate starts to wonder if Leah may have a point.

To make matters worse, Sam later reveals to Leah that she has pushed Zac into airing the couple's private marital secrets in the novel. Eek!

This leaves Leah all the more convinced that Sam has more than business on her mind when it comes to Zac, but is she right? And if so, could Zac be tempted?

Charlie Clausen, who plays Zac, told TV Week: "Zac has been meeting with Sam because she's an editor and he wants to write a book. The reason for the secrecy up until now was because he didn't know if the meetings were going to lead anywhere."

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (31-10-2016), Pantherboy (31-10-2016), tammyy2j (01-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*SPOILER ALERT!!*


Zac’s Rooftop Capers?

Quashing speculation that he may have departed the show, Charlie Clausen (Zac) last week posted a curious photo of himself alongside a stunt double whilst filming at the Summer Bay House location in Kenthurst.

Ada Nicodemou also posted a photo showing Charlie stood atop a scissor lift raised to the roof level of the house.

Zac’s certainly not the first character to scale the roof, there’s been a couple of tumbles from there over the years, and a similar stunt setup was used last year when Tank crept out of Evie’s bedroom. Presuming Zac isn’t trying to escape out of his own bedroom after Leah locked him in, we have to wonder how he ends up there!

A week later, Ada today posted the following photo on her Instagram, showing Charlie with a neck brace, a graze to his face, and blood coming from his ear. With interior scenes for a particular episode filmed the week after location scenes, coupled with the fact Zac is wearing the same shirt which has now been cut open, it does seem like the two scenes will be related. Whoops!


https://instagram.com/p/BMnG1L4gP0f/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BMNDB-5g...y=adanicodemou

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), lizann (10-11-2016), Perdita (10-11-2016), tammyy2j (10-11-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Another dead husband for Leah, the black widow of Summer Bay  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (10-11-2016), lizann (10-11-2016), Pantherboy (10-11-2016), Perdita (10-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with pictures of Zac, Leah & Irene filming at Palm Beach on Monday:

*SPOILER ALERT: Irene breaks up heated row between Leah and Zac as Lynne McGranger, Ada Nicodemou and Charlie Clausen film scenes for Home And Away*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away couple Leah Patterson-Baker and Zac MacGuire will face a fresh crisis later this month as they clash over his working relationship with his book editor Sam.

Upcoming scenes will see Leah start to suspect that her usually-loyal husband Zac is having an affair - a theory that is also speculated by their friends Marilyn and John Chambers.

The reason for this is due to Zac's peculiar behaviour, as he will start spending an increasing amount of time with an unknown woman (she has a name: Sam) and lying to Leah about his whereabouts.

When Leah eventually plucks up the courage to confront Zac about her cheating suspicions, he is able to provide a valid answer - he's writing a book and Sam is his editor.

Leah worries about Zac and Sam's working relationship in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
To prove his fidelity, Zac arranges a lunch at The Diner for Leah to meet Sam - to show to his wife that nothing untoward is going on. But unfortunately, his attempts to placate the situation actually do the opposite because, while Zac's intentions are entirely innocent, it looks like Sam's may not be.

Leah immediately starts to pick up on Sam's flirty nature with her husband, and when Sam later shows up in a revealing red dress to another meeting with Zac, even a neutral Nate starts to wonder if Leah may have a point.

To make matters even worse, Sam later pays an insidious visit to the duo's home where she apologises to Leah for pushing Zac into airing their private marital secrets in the novel.

Thankfully, Sam's visit prompts Zac to finally open his eyes regarding her dishonest intentions and he later confronts her. But will Sam succeed in tearing Zac's marriage apart?

Zac and Sam have a drink together in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Zac and Sam have a drink together in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, January 16 and Tuesday, January 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (11-01-2017), Pantherboy (07-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Zac (Charlie Clausen) recently upset Leah by failing to come clean about how his flirtatious former editor Sam is back in Summer Bay, but his worst error of judgement is still to come.

When Leah shows no signs of wanting to forgive Zac for his secrecy anytime soon, he's devastated by her harsh treatment of him and feels cut off from her at every turn.

Sensing the problems between the couple, Sam is quick to jump in and offer her support to Zac â still desperately hoping that she can steal him away from Leah for good.

When Zac is left upset by his worst clash yet with Leah, he heads out to find Sam at her motel room and finally succumbs to temptation by jumping into bed with her. Will he regret cheating on Leah?

Zac MacGuire visits Sam in her hotel room in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Zac MacGuire kisses Sam in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Zac MacGuire in bed with Sam in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, April 12 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (01-04-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Why did he cheat, was he drunk, why was he arguing with Leah?

----------


## kaz21

They have been arguing a lot lately. Also he was upset over Billie. Not that, that is a excuse to cheat.

----------

Pantherboy (15-04-2017), tammyy2j (15-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up another horror accident as Zac MacGuire suffers a terrifying fall amid his attempts to reunite with wife Leah.

Zac risked everything when he recently cheated on Leah with his novel editor Sam, and he'll pay a high price for his infidelity when his marriage breaks down as a result.

Australian viewers have been watching the fallout of Zac's adultery for the last few weeks as Leah struggled to forgive him, but sadly the worst is yet to come when he makes another bad decision.

Devastated at the car crash his life has become, Zac will turn to drink in a bid to ease his pain â before deciding to make one last attempt at winning Leah back.

What Zac fails to realise, however, is that the alcohol has severely clouded his judgement (and coordination) and so trying to climb up to her bedroom was never going to be a good idea.

Unsurprisingly, disaster does strike as Zac continues to climb onto the roof of her house, only to lose his balance and fall to the ground.

Leah and Roo immediately rush to Zac's aid, but the severity of the situation becomes apparent when he is rushed into hospital and diagnosed with a life-threatening brain injury.

Zac MacGuire and Leah Patterson-Baker continue to 'date' each other in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
The medics explain to Leah that Zac is suffering a heavy bleed on the brain and they need to act fast. However, TV Week reports that when Zac's condition suddenly worsens, it's unclear whether Zac will actually pull through at all.

As Leah fears that she could lose her husband forever, she is also forced to face the wrath of Zac's angry son Hunter â who wastes no time in blaming her. Will Zac pull through? Or is Leah about to suffer another devastating loss?

Home and Away's UK audience will see these scenes in June. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

lizann (25-04-2017), Pantherboy (24-04-2017), tammyy2j (25-04-2017)

----------


## lizann

so another husband dies on leah

----------

kaz21 (25-04-2017), tammyy2j (26-04-2017)

----------


## mygypsy

> so another husband dies on leah


Zac doesn't die from the fall

----------

kaz21 (27-04-2017), tammyy2j (27-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away fans will be bidding farewell to Zac MacGuire in future episodes as he departs Summer Bay following the breakdown of his relationship with Leah Patterson.

Zac ruined his marriage beyond repair when he slept with his novel editor Sam earlier in the year, but a devastating twist leaves him fearing he's lost another person in his life.

As Zac prepares to finalise his divorce to Leah, he will be hit by the shock bombshell that Hunter King isn't his son after all.

Hunter will do a DNA test after suspecting that Zac may not be his biological father â a theory that proves correct when the results come through.


Zac talks to Hunter
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Aware that Zac is already enduring a hellish time as he prepares to cut ties with Leah forever, Hunter decides to keep his discovery to himself, but knows he needs to come clean when Zac is offered a job away from the Bay.

Zac is heartbroken by Hunter's admission and assures the teenager that he doesn't love him any less, but later breaks down on Skype to his niece Evie â struggling to come to terms with the loss of his wife, son and family.

Realising he needs a fresh start, Zac is tempted when Evie offers him a chance to live with her and Matt in Vietnam â a decision that is made all the more straightforward when Leah arrives with her signed divorce papers.

After bidding farewell to his friends, Zac departs the Bay without saying goodbye to Leah â instead choosing to write her a letter instead. Will the pair really part on such a sad note?


Zac MacGuire gets quizzed over his relationship with Leah in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

That one remains to be seen, but it looks like Hunter might be leaving the Bay with Zac, following the news that Scott Lee would be bowing out of his role this year. However, fans will have to tune in to see whether Hunter does decide to join Zac in Vietnam, or if he has a change of heart.

Charlie Clausen, who plays Zac, said to TV Week: "Zac and Leah love each other deeply and will always be there for each other. But they've spent their entire marriage putting out fires.

"After the dramas with Leah, then finding out Hunter isn't his son, Zac hits rock bottom. His relationship is over and the connection with his son has completely changed. It's sad. There is no bitterness with Leah, but Zac realises he needs a fresh start. "

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (15-05-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*TV Week* has this story following the departure of Charlie Calusen (Zac) last week (in Aust episodes):


*"It Was The Right Time To Go"

Charlie Clausen Reveals Why It Was Time To Farewell Home And Away.*

Grab the tissues and put on a brave face - another _Home And Away_-er is set to fly the nest.

In recent episodes, a cheating scandal rocked Zac's marriage to Leah. The fallout saw their relationship crumble and Zac leave to live in Vietnam.

While Zac's portrayer, Charlie Clausen, says he " couldn't have asked for a better exit," he does so with a heavy heart.

"On one hand, I'm going to miss everybody, and on the other it felt like it was the right time to go," the 39-year-old says. "I was happy with the work i'd done - and the storyline wrapped up nicely."

Recalling his time on the popular Aussie drama, Charlie reveals he'll miss his co-star Ada the most.

"I'm really proud of what Ada and I did together," he enthuses. "I loved working with her."

So much so, he says he's open to making a return to Summer Bay in the future.

"I'd definitely think about coming back....at least to cause a little trouble!" he teases.

In the meantime, Charlie has Hollywood in his sights and hopes to expand on his weekly podcast TOFOP, which he presents alongside comedian Wil Anderson of _Gruen_ fame.

"I can't say anything yet, but we're looking to expand on the brand, do a few more live shows and branch out into other mediums," he hints.

"That's one reason why I had to leave _Home and Away_. It [the podcast] requires a lot of focus."

As for his personal life, Charlie remains coy about his future plans with wife Gemma. But we had to ask: are babies on the cards?

"To be confirmed!" the actor laughs.


*In His Own Words, Charlie Clausen, 39, Reflects On Playing Zac MacGuire In Home And Away.*

Quite by chance, I found out i'd been cast as Zac in _Home and Away_ on my birthday. Looking back, I could not have received a better gift. I'll always have a soft spot for Zac. He was a flawed character who wanted to be a better man, but was the architect of his own failures.

Here are some of my favourite Zac moments...

*Taking On The Braxtons.*

"When I started on _Home and Away_, it would be fair to say the show was in the grip of Braxton-mania.

It was hard for a new character to make an impression, But the writers gave me a chance by having Zac steal not one, but two Braxton women. It started when Zac took Natalie [Catherine Mack] away from Brax [Stephen Peacocke]. Later on, Zac went behind Heath's [Dan Ewing] back and slept with Bianca [Lisa Gormley]. Zac may not have been the best bloke going around, but at least you could say he was consistent!"

*"Zeah"*

"The best thing to happen to me was the writers pairing up Zac and Leah [Ada Nicodemou]. Fun fact: before their first kiss, Zac walks Leah home. He goes to kiss her goodnight, but they butt heads. That actually happened, and the director decided to leave it in. It serves as a nice bit of foreshadowing of where their relationship would go."

*Insta-Family*

Zac started to find his feet on the show when the twins, Oscar [Jake Speer] and Evelyn [Philippa Northeast], came into his life. Along with his sister-in-law Hannah [Cassie Howarth], he was thrust into the world of surrogate parenting, which only made it more confusing when Zac and Hannah hooked up. At the start, I needed a whiteboard to keep track - 'I'm in love with the sister of my dead brother's wife and we're raising his kids together.' But we all became close. We dubbed the farmhouse 'MacGuire Manor' - it was our little gang."

*Druncle Zac*

"My favourite storyline from the early years was Zac's drinking problem. It was all Hannah's fault - if she hadn't chosen Andy Barratt [Tai Hara] over him, Zac wouldn't have turned to the bottle. I loved playing drunk Zac, although I got no support from the producers when I suggested I take a Method approach to my drinking scenes."

*The Explosion*

"It felt like Zac had arrived when the twins and Hannah were introduced, losing two of them in the blast at the caravan park was probably the beginning of the end. It's the work I'm most proud of - the entire cast and crew brought their A-game. The shoot was hard, but the adversity made the action more dramatic. Not much acting was required at Oscar and Hannah's funeral, as we were all genuinely upset to say goodbye to two great cast members."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's Zac MacGuire suffers a shock accident later this month as he fights to win back his estranged wife Leah.

Zac (Charlie Clausen) is currently in disgrace after cheating on Leah with his flirty admirer Sam, but he's certainly not giving up on his marriage without a fight.

After drowning his sorrows over at Nate Cooper's place, a defiant Zac vows that he's going to give Leah (Ada Nicodemou) a piece of his mind by rejecting her demands for a divorce.

Zac falls at the first hurdle with his bold plan when he can't even make his way through the locked door at Leah's house, but that doesn't stop him from climbing up onto the roof and trying to get through an upstairs window.

As Leah and Roo both demand that Zac comes down, he refuses to back down from his bizarre plan and instead declares his love for Leah with some heartfelt words.

Despite Zac's drunken behaviour being pretty embarrassing, Leah is clearly moved by what he has to say â but there's no time for reconciliation when Zac suddenly slips and plummets to the ground! Will he be okay?


Â©  CHANNEL 5
Zac MacGuire suffers a horror fall in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, June 13 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (03-06-2017)

----------


## lizann

he decides in the morning to head off to vietnam to teach and goes that afternoon, no procedures or process to be done, did he forget he was principal of the school

----------

Pantherboy (13-07-2017), tammyy2j (13-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> he decides in the morning to head off to vietnam to teach and goes that afternoon, no procedures or process to be done, did he forget he was principal of the school


In soapland that is no problem at all ..

----------

kaz21 (13-07-2017), lizann (16-07-2017), Pantherboy (13-07-2017), tammyy2j (13-07-2017), tayfanatic (14-07-2017)

----------

